# seires 80 drop safty



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

I was told my series 80 1911 has a drop saftey in it to prevent accidental discharge if droped....i droped my pistol last night thankfully empty with the hammer back and it droped the hammer hitting the rug. I was told this shouldnt have happend, what should i do? does the gun need repair? I know it should have never happend but it did and im worried there is something wrong with my pistol.
Bob


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Just give it a quick function test. Ensure the pistol is unloaded. 

Engage the thumb safety. Press the trigger. Nothing should happen.

Depress the thumb safety. Press trigger. Hammer should fall.

Insert a pencil in the barrel, eraser first. Cock hammer and press trigger. Hammer should fall and pencil should shoot out the barrel.

If everything works, no worries. If the safety, trigger, or hammer fails, or the pencil doesn't fly out, see a gunsmith.

Just dropping the pistol on a rug should cause no harm. It's made of steel, which I am willing to bet is a bit harder than your rug or floor.


----------



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks mike i will try this test.
Bob


----------



## rjm111 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Firing Pin Safety*

The firing pin block will not let the firing pin go forward enough to strike the primer unless the trigger is pulled. When the trigger is pulled it pushes the firing pin block out of the way. The hammer may drop but the firing pin will not hit the primer unless the trigger is pulled.


----------

